# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Cảm nhận đón năm mới 2011 trên đất nước Singapore

## minhnhat

Cảm nhận đón năm mới 2011 trên đất nước Singapore 
Năm nay, khác với mọi năm mình đã đón thời khắc năm mới (Tết Dương Lịch 2011) trên đất bạn - đất nước Singapore mà mình đã mến mộ đã từ rất lâu. Chính vì sự háo hức đợi chờ này mà mình đã không ngủ trong suốt chặng bay khoảng chừng 03 h đồng hồ để cố gắng ghi lại trong vỏ não những công trình mà người Sing đã cố công dày tạo với mong muốn có thể áp dụng được phần nào trong lối sống và kiến trúc của người Sing tại Dự án của Công ty mình



Từ trên máy bay nhìn xuống, Thủ đô - đất nước Singapore như một khu rừng nguyên sinh ở miền xa xôi của châu Phi, châu Mỹ. Trên bản đồ thế giới, Singapore như một chấm nhỏ, màu xanh đậm đặt giữa mênh mông biển. 

Đặt chân đến Singapore chắc chắn bạn sẽ không ngạc nhiên khi nghe người ta gọi nơi đây là đất nước của rừng hay Thủ đô trong rừng. Khi nhắc đến Singapore, người ta thường nhắc đến môi trường, đến rừng trong thành phố như một niềm tự hào của người Đông Nam Á, châu Á. Thực sự Singapore không có rừng tự nhiên nhưng xứ sở này - xứ "sư tử biển" đã bằng bàn tay và khối óc con người tạo nên những cánh rừng non tơ. 
Từ sân bay Changi về trung tâm thành phố, ''cửa rừng'' Singapore đã hiện ra. Ven các đại lộ nối liền sân bay chỉ thấy hoa, rừng và ô tô. Đã từng vài lần đặt chân đến Singapore và tôi cũng đã biết ít nhiều về Thủ đô, đất nước này luôn đẹp một cách diệu kỳ, mơ màng giữa những cánh rừng xen kẽ trong các khối nhà chọc trời. Nhưng dường như, mỗi lần đến, tôi lại thấy Singapore đẹp hơn nhiều. Thiên nhiên mà Singapore tạo ra là một thành phố hoa, môi trường nơi đây có thể xem như sạch sẽ vào loại bậc nhất thế giới. Một người bạn tôi nhiều năm sống và làm việc ở Singapore kể rằng, trong tất cả những biện pháp cứng rắn quản lý công cộng, Singapore đặc biệt nghiêm khắc trong việc bảo vệ cây xanh. Mấy năm gần đây, Bộ Môi trường Singapore thường triển khai những khóa học liên quan đến môi trường để nâng cao ý thức bảo vệ môi trường cho người dân. Có thể nói, ngay từ khi tính chuyện phát triển đất nước, người Singapore đã chú trọng vấn đề trồng cây.


Cây được trồng bất cứ chỗ nào có đất trống để điều hòa không khí và giữ gìn môi trường. Cây còn là cảnh quan, là văn hóa của đất nước này. Đặc biệt, với đất nước không có tài nguyên này, người ta xem cây xanh như một thứ tài nguyên hiếm hoi giữa bốn bề biển cả. Đi trên đường phố ở Singapore, tôi cứ ngỡ như mình đang đi giữa rừng. Những loại cây được trồng chủ yếu ở Singapore đều là cây nhập khẩu. Cây tembusu - cây "lọng ô" được trồng ở hầu hết các đại lộ của Singapore được nhập khẩu từ châu Phi. Tembusu là loại cây có nhiều cành, tán rộng, lá ít rụng, không sâu và đặc biệt tuổi thọ dài. Người Singapore thường nuôi dưỡng tembusu trong các vườn ươm, cây đến tuổi sẽ được biến thành lọng ô và ''găm'' khắp đường phố. 

Loại cây thứ 2 được trồng nhiều ở Singapore là cây hoa giấy, được nhập khẩu từ Brazil. Hoa giấy được trồng chủ yếu trên những ''con đường tầng 2'', cầu vượt... tạo thành các đại lộ hoa ngoằn ngoèo, xuyên suốt thành phố Singapore bé nhỏ. Loại cây thứ 3 là cây hoa đại. Người Singapore nhập loại cây này từ đất nước Mexico xa xôi. Hoa đại to, cánh dày, mùi thơm nồng nên được trồng ít hơn tembusu và hoa giấy, chủ yếu được trồng trong khuôn viên công sở, chung cư, khu biệt thự cao cấp hoặc ở những danh thắng nổi tiếng.

----------


## minhnhat

Giới thiệu về đất nước Singapore

Singapore nổi tiếng là một quốc gia sạch đẹp nhất thế giới, luật pháp tương đối nghiêm ngặt nên tôi cảm thấy khá lo lắng khi cho hành lý vào máy soi. Đoàn chúng tôi đến Singapore trễ hơn dự kiến vì có trục trặc bên cửa khẩu. Hướng dẫn viên của chúng tôi bên Singapore là một chị người Việt. Xe đưa chúng tôi đi dạo quanh thành phố Singapore, sau đó về khách sạn.
]

Singapore là một quốc gia độc lập từ năm 1965, có thể nói Lý Quang Diệu là người làm thay đổi toàn diện bộ mặt đất nước Singapore. Từ một bang nghèo tài nguyên của Malaysia, sau khi tách khỏi Malay, bị Indonesia và Malay dùng chính sách cấm vận, không ai nghĩ Singapore có thể phát triển như ngày nay.


Với người Singapore, ngoài thủ tướng Lý Quang Diện, còn có một người có sức ảnh hưởng rất lớn, đó là ông Thomas Stamford Raffles - là người đã phát hiện ra Singapore và thiết lập Singapore trở thành một trạm thông thương buôn bán.Singapore nhanh chóng trở thành một trung tâm tập trung và phân phối dựa vào vị trị rất quan trọng của nó trên con đường biển nối giữa châu Âu và châu Á.

Vì sao gọi Singpore là thành phố Sư tử. Theo truyền thuyết của Malaysia, một vị hoàng tử tên là Sang Nila Utama đã nhìn thấy một con sư tử ở quốc đảo này và vị hoàng tử đã quyết định đặt tên cho hòn đảo này là Singapura. Trong tiếng Malay, Singa có nghĩa là sư tử, pura là thành phố. Không cần nói ra, ai cũng biết biểu tượng của Singapore là con sư tử biển.

----------


## Mituot

Singapore đẹp thật
nghe nói chế độ an sinh xã hội ở đó cũng tốt nữa ^^

----------

